# Standard or Drop (Poll)



## RGA8 (Feb 11, 2012)

What do you use? 

Standard or Drop?

I'll start; Standard (F# B E A D G b e) 

Edit: Which one do you prefer?

Also if you want to leave feedback on your choice I'd like to hear it

(please forgive me if this question has been asked before)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 11, 2012)

Umm both....

My Loomis usually stays in drop A

The 7421 in B

Arc300 in drop C


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 11, 2012)

which one do you prefer?


----------



## Iamasingularity (Feb 11, 2012)

I don`t see a poll box anywhere???


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 11, 2012)

you can make a poll box? Oh I see it now.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 11, 2012)

6 string in drop C
7 string in drop Ab
8 string in drop E

So yeah. I like dropped tunings.


----------



## MatthewK (Feb 11, 2012)

I use standard eadgbe most of the time, mostly because I'm lazy.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 11, 2012)

I use dropped about 99% of the time, but I do like jamming in D standard or C standard every once in a while.


----------



## fitterhappier (Feb 11, 2012)

I have 5 6-string guitars: Drop A#, Drop B, Drop C, Drop C#, Drop D. Love the dropped tunings. However, if I were to get a 7 or 8 string, I'd probably keep it in standard.


----------



## bradthelegend (Feb 11, 2012)

It really depends on the song. I used to be an "all dropped, all the time" kind of player, constantly tuning lower and lower trying to get that "heavier" tone, then I moved to 7-strings, which I drop tuned. But bands like The Red Chord, The Black Dahlia Murder, and Job for a Cowboy (post _Genesis_) showed me that standard can be just as heavy. My band and I write about half and half, between C# standard and drop B.


----------



## Double A (Feb 11, 2012)

Well. When I used 6ers I tuned to D standard but when I moved to seven strings I just kept it at B standard because that is heavy enough.


----------



## Joelan (Feb 11, 2012)

Drop D on my sixer and drop C on my seven. I occasionally tune up to standard but I do most of my writing in dropped tunings.

I like dropped tunings just because I find it easier to play a bunch of chord shapes that I really like. Often they're just impossible/impractical in standard.


----------



## Thep (Feb 11, 2012)

I play in standard tuning because I don't have the mental capacity to transpose the chords when chicks are in the bedroom and want me to play their favorite songs. And because I'm in a pop rock band. 

But otherwise I play in C# standard. The best death metal tuning evaaarr!!


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 11, 2012)

I play drop tunings in my main band, but most of the time I alternate.


----------



## Osiris (Feb 12, 2012)

Standard because drop tunings fucks up scales and arpeggios and pretty much everything. I dont see how one can constantly play on a drop tuned guitar unless he learned on that tuning. I just cant adapt like that.


----------



## Miek (Feb 12, 2012)

I only use one finger to play guitar, and I only use 2 strings, sometimes 3 if I'm feeling saucy


----------



## bouVIP (Feb 12, 2012)

I like playing in Drop for convenience purposes and it's just natural to me though I do like to play in standard when I'm feeling soft


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 12, 2012)

I mostly play Standard myself, but if you're one of those people that think only talentless bands play in drop tunings...

King's X.


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 12, 2012)

I use both but ultimately prefer....drop


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 12, 2012)

on my 7- drop g#, drop g, and f standard
on my 6- c# standard, drop c, c standard, drop b
my other 6- drop a and drop g


----------



## Dayn (Feb 12, 2012)

What about 'both at the same time'? My eight-string is in drop E because it's effectively both a six- and seven-string guitar in standard tuning _plus_ a dropped low E.

Otherwise... well, both still, honestly. I want to fiddle with different tunings that are only 'drop' tunings by virtue of the fifth between the two lowest strings... the rest bare no resemblance to a drop tuning otherwise.


----------



## Ben.Last (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't think a lot of people actually understand what a drop tuning actually is.


----------



## broj15 (Feb 12, 2012)

schecter c7 hellraiser in drop A/ drop G (everything metal: carnifex, white chapel, chelsea grin, early Acacia Strain
ibby sf420 fm in drop c (BoO's 6 string discography)
fender strat in e standard/ d#/ drop d standard (mainly for early chiodos, coheed and cambria, early silverstein)
Fender acoustic in e standard (again, chiodos, coheed and cambria, modest mouse death cab for cutie, get up kids)
So basically drop tunings but i have no problem with standard


----------



## Dimensionator (Feb 12, 2012)

I've got my 7321 tuned from Drop Bb to Drop A most of the time. 
My 6 string is in Drop C. 
My acoustic is tuned in D#, and if I need to play in standard E I use a capo.


----------



## Ben.Last (Feb 12, 2012)

To follow up my previous statement, for anyone who IS confused...

Dadgbe=drop d tuning

Dgcfad=d standard tuning/tuned down a whole step, not a drop tuning.


----------



## Asrial (Feb 12, 2012)

Drop A on both my main guitar and my bass.
That way, I got a standard guitar on the six higher strings, alas I can more easily play most songs in the intended key, while if I encounter a song in drop tuning (usually drop D), I just switch between four lowest and four highest strings (g-string love), to play the riffs and rhythm sections a fifth lower where I will still get some lower harmony, and to play melodic segments and solos on the higher strings in the matched key.
I'm also able to fatten chords by playing the octave below what the normal A plays, which in worst case scenario just adds another layer of bass.

That just seems logical to me.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 12, 2012)

Drop Bb and C# for me.


----------



## mortbopet (Feb 12, 2012)

I always use drop tunings. This is mainly because it makes it possible for nice, big chords, while playing different higher accent notes meanwhile


----------



## Fiction (Feb 12, 2012)

Drop C for 6ers.
Standard B for 7s.

I favour Drop in 6 string and Standard in 7, none over the other overall though.



Lern2swim said:


> I don't think a lot of people actually understand what a drop tuning actually is.



I just read every comment up until this one, and it looks like everyone understands exactly what drop tuning is.


----------



## pero (Feb 12, 2012)

Drop C for the 6 
Drop A for the 7 
The easiest tuning when you`re playing melodic hardcore


----------



## Ben.Last (Feb 12, 2012)

Fiction said:


> I just read every comment up until this one, and it looks like everyone understands exactly what drop tuning is.



There were a few that seemed to be vaguely referring to lower standard tunings. It's not a big deal, of course, I just figured, rather than point at specific people and laugh at them, I'd just impart some knowledge that may or may not be helpful to posters, but, at the very least, I'd be willing to bet that there's someone reading that didn't know the difference.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 12, 2012)

Well, 3 of my six-strings are in standard, one is in drop D, and one is in C# standard. My 7-string is in drop G.

I like both, but I prefer standard tunings. Eb and D are great, I like C# as well but I'm finding fairly limited use for it.


----------



## Augury (Feb 12, 2012)

6 string in Drop A.

I need either a 7 to make it Drop A and my 6 standard, or an another 6 for standard.


----------



## Double A (Feb 12, 2012)

Fiction said:


> I just read every comment up until this one, and it looks like everyone understands exactly what drop tuning is.


I did the same thing and came to the same conclusion.


----------



## Sikthness (Feb 12, 2012)

I keep my 8 in standard most of the time. Or down half a step. My main six though is almost always in drop C or Drop B. Occasionally Drop A#, and once in a while drop D or C#. So all over the place with drops, but 90% of the time Drop C or B. I do use the SikTh/Safety Fire style tunings. Right now its in AADGBe. Occasionally I'll do G#G#C#F#A#d#. Also, been experimenting with lower versions of that same tuning, like when Im in Drop C ill occasionally drop the low C down to a G. Really like those tunings.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 12, 2012)

DGCFAD


You can get some mean chords in D.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Feb 12, 2012)

6's are tuned to drop B flat
7's are tuned to A standard


----------



## Jontain (Feb 12, 2012)

Use both, each one has its merits depending on what I am playing.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 12, 2012)

I prefer drop because anything I can play in standard I can play in drop, or get it to sound almost exactly the same. In standard I find it limiting and the more I can do, the better riffs I can write. I wrote a lot of my current bands riffs in A# standard on a 7 and have since moved to drop B on a 6 and MUCH prefer it. Much more comfortable and therefore tighter, just feels much better for me. Playing in drop also allows me range for lead playing that I can't get with standard because I feel like I'm missing 2 notes!


----------



## Cyntex (Feb 12, 2012)

My six stringers are tuned to D standard, C# standard and E standard and one in Drop B.
seven string is tuned to A standard and my eightstring is tuned to drop E. My acoustic is tuned to open G just like my banjo. 

I prefer standard tuning, because open and drop tunings fuck up my scales and patterns.


----------



## myrtorp (Feb 12, 2012)

Tough one, most of my songs are in drop. I used to believe you could only make brootal metal in drop tunings. Oh how youthful and dumb i was 

Since I got my 7 string I've been in standard tuning alot more, so at the moment i'd say standard!


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 12, 2012)

7 String: GDGCFAD
6 Strings: BF#BEG#C#
CGCFAD
EADGBE

So I really use my 7 for my own music and I just kinda play other band's stuff on 6's. But I prefer drop tunings for my own music.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Feb 12, 2012)

Standard. Drop tuning never made things feel right when I played.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 12, 2012)

I use a lot of different tunings, but they tend to revolve around drop tunings. They just feel natural to me.


----------



## Gamma362 (Feb 12, 2012)

Eb standard on the 6 and 7


----------



## FireInside (Feb 12, 2012)

6's are all CGCFAD
7 is AEADGBE
8 is F#BEADGBE (but that might change)


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 12, 2012)

I must admit drop C on a 6 is awesome but I'm a theory junkie and I learned how to apply the theory on standard tuned guitars. I feel the most creative in standard but drop is pure thrash (at least for me) 


and you can make some massive chords in drop and some time that's fun.


----------



## Wolf ov Fire (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd have to say I'm a big fan of standard tunings. My main tunings are D standard for six's, and A or A# Standard for seven's.

My tuning list:
D Standard
Drop C
Open C
Open C Minor
C# Standard
Open C#
Drop B
C Standard
B Standard
A# Standard
Drop A#
A Standard
G# Standard
F# Standard
F Standard
Drop E

Yeah I play alot :haha:


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 12, 2012)

Standard.

Drop tuning does allow for some cool things, but I have never been a fan of the way it feels.

G standard for me.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Feb 12, 2012)

Main tunings for my solo project are:

7 string: Stardard - half step down
6 string: Open B

I also use a double drop tuning on my 7 for one song.


----------



## sell2792 (Feb 12, 2012)

Seven string in standard + drop A


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 12, 2012)

6 string - Standard or open Emaj/Dmaj

7 striing - Standard

8 string - Drop E


----------



## gunch (Feb 12, 2012)

Both have their uses 

I like drop C# though.


----------



## Geognosy (Feb 12, 2012)

One six string in D standard, two in E standard, one seven string in B standard. I guess I just don't drop...


----------



## Vinchester (Feb 13, 2012)

I play Eb standard because Iced Earth do so.


----------



## Codeman (Feb 13, 2012)

On my four 6string guitars:
E standard
Drop C#
Drop C
Drop A#

Boths my 5 string Bass's are in BEADG


----------



## MikeyLHolm (Feb 13, 2012)

*6* String: E
*6* String: Eb
*6* String: D

Using any other amount of strings would fuck up the Satanic wibe going on..


----------



## Defsan (Feb 13, 2012)

RG1527 - B Standard
MTM2 - Drop D

I prefer standard tunings, though.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Feb 13, 2012)

i've always been a dropped tuning guy until i recently got an 8 string. i tuned it to the meshuggah tuning, which is basically standard except with each string downtuned a tick. i feel more creative when tuned like this as opposed to being on a 6 in drop D, C, or B. or on a 7 in drop A.

on the flip side, i absolutely cannot stand playing my 6 string in standard E. it completely demolishes any creative vibe i was feeling when i hit that low E and hear it pitched so high, and makes it even worse when i have to use a power chord to get any edgy feel out of it. i immediately switch it to drop C at very minimum. then i can at least jam around but still not feeling as creative as when in standard F on my 8.


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 13, 2012)

goherpsNderp: 


An 8 string promotes single note riffs and standard, in my opinion, is the best for single note riffs.


----------



## ry_z (Feb 13, 2012)

My 6 in Drop Db gets played the most, for sure.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Feb 13, 2012)

RGA8 said:


> goherpsNderp:
> 
> 
> An 8 string promotes single note riffs and standard, in my opinion, is the best for single note riffs.



precisely!

as a side note: i used to be in a band that had a ton of riffs written in drop C that would have otherwise sounded decent had the lead guitarist not insisted that we hit all of them with the 3 string power chord (the single finger bar shape). too many pulls offs and hammerons to make sense of what is going on if the guitars are distorted and using those full-on chords.

when i moved on to prog metal i suddenly 'got it'.


----------



## MartinMTL (Feb 13, 2012)

Usually Im a fan of standard, but I do go with the open D and C occasionally. Maybe you should add an open tuning option?


----------



## blaaargh (Feb 13, 2012)

Depends. My 6er is usually tuned to D standard, although I'll often go down to drop B or drop Bb, or C standard if I want to play Sleep. Sometimes I'll go down to drop A and play Thergothon songs, but that's pretty rare. My 7 spends about equal time in A standard, drop G, and G C G C G Ab Eb. I want another guitar to keep in standard, but that's pretty far down the line.


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 13, 2012)

blaaargh said:


> Depends. My 6er is usually tuned to D standard, although I'll often go down to drop B or drop Bb, or C standard if I want to play Sleep. Sometimes I'll go down to drop A and play Thergothon songs, but that's pretty rare. My 7 spends about equal time in A standard, drop G, and G C G C G Ab Eb. I want another guitar to keep in standard, but that's pretty far down the line.



I have been jumping around from A Standard to G# standard, and then G standard.

G standard is really really low, and I need a baritone 7 now to keep string sizes from being huge. It is the bastard tuning of all tunings.


----------



## blaaargh (Feb 13, 2012)

Whoa. Yeah, I really doubt I'd go any lower than drop G. G standard sounds crazy. I'm currently using an 11-48 set with a 64 on the bottom, although the 48 broke and I had to replace it with a 58 because that was all that I had... it's weird. I'm thinking about switching to a hybrid 10-52 set and seeing how I like that though.


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Feb 13, 2012)

I say 7 string Drop tunings are the best, Because you the range of the 6 string standard tunings, with a low A or G# that you can groove on...


----------



## Tang (Feb 14, 2012)

I do both!

My Tele is Open B (ala Devin Townsend. B-F#-B-F#-B-D#
My Agile Sentintel (Strat body) is in standard.


----------



## iamdunker (Feb 14, 2012)

all tunings with 20 different guitars.


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Feb 14, 2012)

iamdunker said:


> all tunings with 20 different guitars.



Lucky bitch I have like 4 guitars...and two of them I don't play cause they're cheap and crappy XD


----------



## Varcolac (Feb 14, 2012)

Standard for the most part.

One bass in G# standard for a band playing six-strings in C# standard.
One bass in E standard, occasionally D standard.
One six-string electric in E standard
Two sevens in A standard
One six-string acoustic that alternates between open C, DADGAD, D standard and a few others.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 14, 2012)

Chose standard, but i definitely use drop D quite a bit - especially when using a six string its a good way to get a bit meaner sounding. You can almost hear the anger set in as you hit the open E and A turn the tuning peg down the extra step


----------



## Murmel (Feb 14, 2012)

I played my drop C# sixer a lot a few months ago. Now I almost exclusively play my strat, which is in E standard. Occasionally the 7 string too, which is in B standard.

I usually prefer standard, except if you're gonna play certain genres of metal. But other than metal/hard rock I find few uses for it.


----------



## Goatfork (Feb 14, 2012)

8 string - drop E
6 string - drop A
6 string - drop C


----------



## lemeker (Feb 14, 2012)

I have three 6's in E standard, another in D standard, all of which are set up to drop D as well......(2 with trems fyi)......I would like to keep my Jackson in Eb, but it gets used in standard too much.

and my 7's are B standard, I'm going to drop my m-207 down one more step the next time I change strings I think......


----------



## kerska (Feb 14, 2012)

I keep my 7 in a weird drop low to high: G D G D G D E, and my 6 stays in drop D. I really like drop tunings, and I really like drop D too because it sounds really punchy with a nice clicky kick drum.


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Feb 14, 2012)

My 7 alternates between drop a# and c standard and my bass and 6 stay in c standard.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Feb 14, 2012)

kerska said:


> I keep my 7 in a weird drop low to high: G D G D G D E, and my 6 stays in drop D. I really like drop tunings, and I really like drop D too because it sounds really punchy with a nice clicky kick drum.



i would probably tune a 7 to something similar if i had one. that or whatever BoO uses. sounds super low but still tight and clear. (to me at least)


----------



## kerska (Feb 14, 2012)

goherpsNderp said:


> i would probably tune a 7 to something similar if i had one. that or whatever BoO uses. sounds super low but still tight and clear. (to me at least)


 
Yeah it's a cool tuning. You can do some really interesting dissonant chords and make some really big and cool sounding bar chords.


----------



## Ninjahat (Feb 15, 2012)

My LP is in standard! I love it, and when I get My 7 and (eventually!) 8 I will also be in standard. Although I do drop when playing Botch, because drop tunings are good for teaching people about octave displacement. (I learnt/understood O.D when playing Japam).


----------



## Xenos0176 (Feb 25, 2013)

well i use drop G# on my 7 and the same on my 8 cept the 8th string is D# soo  one of my 6's is in drop B and the others just in standard. It's nice to do standard every once inawhile for me to change things up or to just not play metal, but if i just don't use the 7th string on my 7 it's Eb standard, it's an easy transition sorta...for clean parts/open chords at least


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't know how people can use a bunch of different tunings, I guess I'm just not that good. I only play in standard and have a hard enough time with that.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 25, 2013)

Whichever suits my need for the song.


----------



## pullingstraws (Feb 25, 2013)

My seven's usually in B flat standard and my six is usually in Drop C.

I don't know what it is about those two tunings, but there so fun for 
me to play in.


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 25, 2013)

Lern2swim said:


> I don't think a lot of people actually understand what a drop tuning actually is.



drop tuning = one finger

lol


----------



## brutalwizard (Feb 25, 2013)

Drop tuning on a seven string is a best of both worlds for me personally.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 25, 2013)

Six string = Never drop

8 string = Drop E

Acoustic = Standard or DADGAD


----------



## guitareben (Feb 25, 2013)

Standard, so then I can actually play and learn songs and play with other musicians


----------



## sage (Feb 25, 2013)

I use both. Always drop B in my metal/hardcore band. Usually E standard in my post-rock band, though we occasionally go to drop D. When I had an 8 (and when I get one again) it was in drop E. My 7 is in drop A, but it's for scientific purposes only right now. I don't think I'll be hanging on to it and thus it's tuning is irrelevant.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Feb 25, 2013)

There was a point I played in drop tunings and open tunings for a couple of weeks. It helps somewhat if you wanna play cleaner and you can still have the low register if your playing with 1 string and have a higher register. But the palm muting and chugging sounds 100x imo better with standard intervals, since I hit almost 3-4 strings at once and have a heavy attack when doing those things. Plus I don't play with a lot of gain since I have a standard interval tuning with a heavy attack. In terms of leads, I kinda understand using drop tunings, but you could make some awesome solos when playing standard intervals in tunings lower than C#. I got the impression that when I play in like Drop A# or B it doesn't sound as heavy as playing with standard interval C# or B.

But sometimes playing stuff like Haarpe Machine, Faceless, Arsis, Nile, Daath, and even some Lamb of God rhythms that are really complex work with drop tunings, since it is kinda cleaner. But then you have guys that are also really technical that play standard intervals (Necrophagist, Suffocation, Obscura, Defeated Sanity, Carcass, Black Dahlia Murder, Meshuggah, Cryptopsy, Decrepit Birth, etc..) 

However those bands are more straightforward and pounding in terms of certain songs. But Drop tuning bands do that too. Like Nile, Disfiguring The Goddess( Drop F btw), All Shall Perish (Well maybe not that straight forward), and Origin. 

Gear
Jackson RR5 Standard D with 12-52 gauge strings
ESP LTD Ninja V 600- Standard C with 13-59 gauge strings
ESP LTD H338 8 string standard F 10-74's
Ibanez RG7321 standard G# 13- 74's (lower action)

I just tuned my gear a half step up and I play cleaner and tighter sometimes.


----------



## Semichastny (Feb 26, 2013)

Drop tuning. I prefer the 5th interval on the bottom.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 26, 2013)

6 String: E standard, Drop D, or Drop C
7 String: B standard, Drop A


----------



## sear (Feb 26, 2013)

I play standard tunings. Drop tunings can be fun sometimes because they change the way you look at intervals and often the key you play in. I tend to only use them if I'm playing someone else's song that's written in those tunings.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Feb 26, 2013)

When I first picked up guitar it was all about fat string gauges and drop C tuning for me.

Stopped playing for 5 years and when I picked up playing guitar again I thought I'd go back to drop tuning but I can't stand playing in anything other than standard this time around. Weird 

Both my 7's (Washburn W587 and Ibanez Premium 827z) are tuned to ADGCFAD
My RGA8 can't decide yet, I don't know if I want an extra high or low string so the jury's out til I figure what I want to do here.
My only 6'er is tuned to drop B which I thought was way too low at first but it's pretty thunderous I'm not gonna lie


----------



## kamello (Feb 26, 2013)

double Dropped Drop Drop Dropity Drop

B-F#-B-F#-B-E, but I alternate to all the tunings in between that, there isn't much stuff that you can do on standart that you can't do on Drop, Standart on the other hand...

BUT, I think that Drop tunings have that problem of making all sound similar if you aren't creative enough


----------



## Schizo Sapiens (Feb 26, 2013)

All of my guitars have fixed bridge, so I don't have to choose between standard and dropped. So I use a few tunings on every of them (tunings written in bold are the ones I already used in some of my music), they all have different appeal:

My main six-string: *standard*, sometimes *DropD* and *CGDGBE*

My second six-string: *Open B*, sometimes *OpenBsus2* (B-F#-B-F#-B-C#), sometimes A-E-B-F#-B-C#

My sevenstring: standard *BEADGBE*, DropA (*AEADGBE*), "six-string" versions of B-standard and DropA (*BEADF#BE* and *AEADF#BE*), sometimes *GCGDGBE* or GDGDGBE or ADADGBE.

8-string (when I will get one): standard, dropE (EBEADGBE), EAEADGBE and who knows what else


----------



## sleightest (Feb 26, 2013)

In order of most common uses for me
E standard
D standard
E1 standard (Fender Bass IV style) for writing basslines and super meshuggah riffage
Drop C
B Standard 
all on 6 strings.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 26, 2013)

I use both. Almost everything I write is in B, but the other guitarist I write with writes almost everything in drop A. He writes great shit, so I don't really mind dropping down once in a while.


----------



## Draceius (Feb 26, 2013)

^ Same here, I use D standard or Drop on my 6's and on my 8 I used GDGCFADG


----------



## Rev2010 (Feb 26, 2013)

Standard, but my 6 and 7 are both downtuned. B standard on my 6 and A standard on my 7. My 8 stays at the F# standard, well for now at least...


Rev.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 26, 2013)

AEADGCF


----------



## Basti (Feb 26, 2013)

Either, as long as it's half-step down


----------



## Joose (Feb 26, 2013)

I use...

F# B F# B E G# C#

And sometimes another half step down.


----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2013)

A standard.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Feb 26, 2013)

B standard on 6 string.


----------



## Philligan (Feb 26, 2013)

Drop tunings for my 8 string for sure, and if I'm ever playing music or playing in a band where we use just one tuning, I prefer dropped tunings. I like the chord shapes they open up, and after basically learning 8 string in drop E, I'm really used to the fifth interval between the bottom two strings.

If I'm just playing 8 string stuff on my own, though, I like keeping my 6 string in E standard, so all my ideas can translate over to my 8 string and vice versa. When I get my 7, I'm not sure if I'm gonna keep it in B standard to coincide with my 8 string, or do drop A for awesome extended chords.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 26, 2013)

Can't vote both?


----------



## Vhyle (Feb 26, 2013)

For my band Algarothsyum, I play my 7321 in A-standard (ADGCFAD). But I've been writing music for another project in the works that is either E-standard or drop-D (6 string, obviously)


----------



## ridner (Feb 27, 2013)

my "go to" tuning is Drop C:

C
G
C
F
A
D


----------



## 8last (Feb 27, 2013)

I like alternate tunings because you can come up with some cool ideas you may not normally come up with by accident. For the 7 string it makes no sense to me not to drop the low B to an A. You can play all the standard stuff and have that extra octave lower to go to when you want it. (for most people that just means chugging the open a with a dab of the higher strings once in a while)
It's just too much of a pain in ass getting everyone to deviate from standard when jamming with others so I practice standard tunings more than anything. The guitars tuning should never limit you. For a long time I would create a mental barrier and let higher tunings limit me. A real musician can make any tuning work. Took a long time for that to.sink in


----------



## jonajon91 (Feb 27, 2013)

My six string guitar is in drop Bb and one my basses have the B string dropped to A and then the whole thing down half a step (drop G#?). my six string bass is in standard though.

Guess I am a drop kind of guy


----------



## Orsinium (Feb 27, 2013)

6 string: E standard or Drop C
7 string: B standard or Drop A
8 string: Drop E all day


----------



## Mexi (Feb 27, 2013)

C# standard on my 6, no 7 atm. though for years I was in drop C or drop A#/C standard.


----------



## zakatak9389 (Feb 27, 2013)

I switch back and forth constantly. I really like drop a on the 7 and drop c# on the 6 (or Eb standard)


----------



## TheFerryMan (Feb 27, 2013)

6 - 1 : Drop C#
6 - 2 : anywhere from Drop C to Drop B

Though I'll usually switch to D-standard if i want to write Dillinger-esque material


----------



## avinu (Feb 27, 2013)

A standard. Although I would like to branch out to drop tunings eventually.


----------



## Leuchty (Feb 27, 2013)

7 is in Drop A

6 is in Drop A#


----------



## spawnofthesith (Feb 27, 2013)

Both


----------



## Pfalz (Feb 28, 2013)

I prefer playing standard most of the time, but Drop can be interesting to make something a bit different.

6: Eb standard/Drop C#
7: A# standard/Drop G#
8: F# Standard (Don't have it yet)


----------



## Underworld (Feb 28, 2013)

Both my guitars are in B standard (a 6 and a 7)


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 28, 2013)

Standard, I've never liked drop tuning.


----------



## nutsock (Feb 28, 2013)

6-drop c
7-drop a
used to hate playing drop tunings for the longest time because i felt i came up with the same sounding riffs but after playing mostly drop c songs with my band im alot more comfortable with them to the point where thats what i mostly play in


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Feb 28, 2013)

Drop Bb flat and Drop C for me. I really like expansive chords using triads off of the lowest three strings so it seems like a no brain for me.


----------



## jazz_munkyy (Mar 1, 2013)

i for the most part i play in A standard on my 7 string sometimes venturing to F standard and C# standard on my 6 string sometimes i use drop G or drop B.

its kinda funny to me seeing as i used to use drop tunnings as much as possible when i first started


----------



## Throat Hole (Mar 1, 2013)

for me it depends on which band i'm playing in and what song it is 

in my main band almost all the material is in drop C 

in my other band we alternate between Eb standard and drop C#

as far as 7 strings go i usually keep my schecter in A standard, my 7421 in Bb and my jackson DR7 in B standard


----------



## hairychris (Mar 1, 2013)

Usually standard. My band that uses 7s has one song that was originally written in drop-D on a 6, so we need to retune if using that in a set.

At home I usually only play around with drop tunings on 6ers, buta have also tried Drop-E on my 8.


----------



## Veritech Zero (Mar 1, 2013)

I definitely appreciate Standard tuning a bit more (normally C#, F#, B, E, G#, C#)

But Drop tunings can be fun every now and then.


----------



## fr4nci2c0 (Mar 1, 2013)

I used to play only in dropped tuning and than someone told me that playing in dropped is stupid, so I took that as a challenge to try to write music in standard. Now I love standard. My aucoustic is in eadgbe and my electric is in C# standard. I feel like standard forces me to play melodically. When I am in dropped my music is more aggressive. I like both though! dont get me wrong. What do you guys think ? whats the difference between standard and dropped for you?


----------



## noise in my mind (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't confine myself.


----------



## Antares88 (Mar 2, 2013)

I prefer having an open power chord. That's all I have to say.


----------

